# Corrupt Files in windows vista



## negative7iq (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello all,
I own a Dell M1210 laptop with Windows Vista 32-bit OS. A few days ago, I recieved two pop ups on my computer which imformed me that two (I can't remember the exact file names) of my files were corrupted. One seemed to be my AIM.exe file which I installed (didn't help) the other was ieuser.exe (internet explorer perhaps?) I immediately tried running "check disk" but recieved the message that the disk ( My C drive) couldn't be scanned while in use. I clicked "scedule scan" and restarted my computer. Nothing. After several attempts, I shut the computer down for the night and tried again the morning after. No disk scan, and I can't scan it while in use. Yesterday, I noticed that I could not open microsoft word, and I also noticed that my program short cuts had all been erased from my start menue (although they still apeared to be installed). Can anyone help me with this? Thanks


----------



## Y117 (Sep 10, 2008)

bump....!!

I have the exact same problem with my Lenovo Laptop running Windows Vista 32bit/sp1. 

I belive this problem started after i let a Windows update occur. I have not installed/uninstalled any software to cause this. Also, I could not do System Restore. Cannot run chk/dsk. Cannot schedule chkdsk on next book. Lenovo has a built in system restore, at boot menu. I tried restoring to 2 weeks prior. Still the same problem. The error comes in all applications - like ieuser.exe, yahoomessenger, adobe reader. I have googled and no solutions have worked. Is my only option to do a clean install. Unfortunately my laptop didn't come with a system restore CD. I guess have to order one. Plus there is so much data - that i cannot even imagine where to start backing up things.

Anybody has any solution, to this problem please throw some light. If it helps any -- after searching google, it looks like this is caused by Windows Defender. But there is no solution to fix it.

Thanks

Tam


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

IEuser = The file is located in the folder C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\. If you start Internet Explorer, it will first launches IEUser.exe, which sets the security settings of the Internet Explorer to the medium level. When the Internet Explorer requires administrative privileges (e.g. install an ActiveX), the Admin Broker IEInstall.exe is used (which runs at high integrity). 

Now try this. Go into safe mode.
Press and hold the F8 key as your computer restarts. You need to press F8 before the Windows logo appears. If the Windows logo appears, you will need to try again by waiting until the Windows logon prompt appears, and then shutting down and restarting your computer.

Open the command line and do the following.
Click on Start > Run > Type CMD and press enter.

Run the following scan using this command: 
sfc /scannow

FYI - sfc stands for system file checker.
Files critical to restart Windows that do not match the expected Windows version may be replaced with the correct versions. If a file is repaired, the corresponding registry data is also repaired. Protected files not critical to restart Windows are not repaired.

If bad files are found, you may need your Vista DVD available.
This will ensure that the integrity of vista is fine.


----------



## Y117 (Sep 10, 2008)

waycliff

i tried ditto what you said, this is what happened in cmd prompt in SAFE MODE.

"Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verifications 16% complete.

Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation."

basically, it couldn't go pass 16%. any other idea...

thanks for your post.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

Run chkdsk /f
Then try again the sfc command in safe mode

Make sure to run the cmd line as administrator before running sfc
Click Start, click All Programs, click Accessories, right-click Command Prompt, and then click Run as administrator. If you are prompted for an administrator password or for a confirmation, type the password, or click Allow.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

sorry i just read you can't run chkdsk - try to run sfc as admin instead...post results


----------



## Y117 (Sep 10, 2008)

Waycliff

Ran chkdsk /f, got the following result.

"The type of the file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume isin use by another process.
Would you like to schedule this volume to be checked the next time the system restarts ? (y/n) Y

This volume will be checked the next time the system restarts."

I went to CMD prompt as admin > ran sfc /scannow

same identical results as above. it stopped at 16%.

thanks for your help!!


----------



## Y117 (Sep 10, 2008)

btw...
when the system restarted, it didn't run chkdsk, it booted to Windows logon


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

Hmmm - this may be an overkill but I want to make sure that be able to rule the OS as being the problem.

Repair Vista using your DVD.

Boot into your Windows Vista computer.
Insert the DVD while running Vista.

1. Insert the Vista DVD into the DVD drive while your current Vista is running.
WARNING: Do not boot the computer and run the Vista installation DVD from boot. A upgrade install will not work this way.

Click on Install Now to start the upgrade. 
NOTE: If AutoPlay does not load the Vista setup screen, then open your DVD drive in Computer and click on the Setup file.

If you want Vista to check for updates during the installation, then click on that to select it. 
NOTE: It will install faster if you select Do not get the latest updates for installation. You can install them later through Windows Update.

Do not type in a product key.
WARNING: If you do type in the same activated product key that you already have installed, then you can end up in Reduced Functionality Mode. See: How to Get Out of Reduced Functionality Mode in Vista
Leave the Automatically activate Windows when I'm online box unchecked.
Click Next.
Click the No button for the Do you want to enter your product key now? prompt. 
Select which edition of Vista you have. 
Check I have selected the edition of Windows that I purchased and click Next. (See 

Click on the Upgrade option. 
Follow any instructions left until Vista is through installing and has rebooted to the final welcome screen on the Vista desktop.
Remove the Vista installation DVD.
Run Disk Cleanup.
NOTE: For how, see: How to Use Disk Cleanup in Vista

A) If listed, check Files discarded by Windows upgrade. 
NOTE: These will be the leftover upgrade files, C:\$INPLACE.~TR and C:\$WINDOWS.~Q, that did not get copied over. If any personal username files are missing, it would be in these folders.

B) Click OK to delete it.

Now all you need to do is to activate Vista.
NOTE: For how, see: How to Activate Vista Normally and by Phone Activation

A) Right click Computer (Start Menu) and click Properties, or open the Control Panel (Classic View) and click on the System icon.
B) Scroll down a bit and click: Activate Windows Now.

That's it.

If you already have SP1 installed and your DVD does not come with SP1, you need to uninstall SP1 before doing this and the reinstall it. Otherwise just do it.
Additional Windows Updates will need to be installed after.


----------



## Y117 (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks Waycliff...i'll try that!

Will post the results today evening after work.


----------



## Y117 (Sep 10, 2008)

Wayliff

First of all thank you for all your help. I sincerely appreciate your efforts in helping me resolve my notebook.

Here is what i did...
After reading your last post, i just decided to start backing up my files on to an external harddrive. Once that was done, i tested and opened few of my documents on another working PC, just to make sure the backup was done proper. Most of my files were excel, pdfs and word docs.

After that, i simply followed the Lenovo's Restore process. Lenovo has a restore menu at BOOT, where i restored the OS to the original factory setting. It took about 3 hours for the whole process. 

Thus, my notebook is back up. I had to uninstall a few softwares (freebees) that come with the OEM software, but that all went smooth. Also, redownloaded my backup files and nothing is lost, including my IE favorites.

Final Diagnosis
The issue which I had, doesn't really seem to have a working solution other than to re-install / restore / repair Vista. Although, one can blame me for maybe downloading something, but all i had installed on this notebook was Yahoo messenger to talk to my parents and MS OFFICE.

I am 100% convinced that Microsoft Updates messed up the system files and registry, since the problem started after clicking yes to those updates. And maybe the Windows Defender was the root cause, which had taken some definition updates. Unfortunately there is no way to re-install Defender in Vista.

I suggest, if somebody has a similar issue like mine - Please follow Wayliff's advise in his final post OR do a system restore (after backing up data) like I did. I spent 5 days searching Google and about 8-10 different forums. It is futile to fix this issue (as of now). There is no known fix, other than to restore the OS.

Thank you Wayliff.

Tam


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

glad you solved it in one way or another!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Good Thread - thank you to both *Y117* and *wayliff*.

I, however, doubt that Windows Updates caused this corruption. 7 Vista systems here have all Windows Updates in w/o incident.

I believe that a 3rd party program's driver somehow accessed the Vista kernel and caused the corruption. Or maybe the install was bad from the very beginning - as SFC executed at an elevated level should have taken care of this. OR... who really knows.

Glad that this is solved for you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## wayliff (Mar 24, 2002)

I am not going to disagree however I can say that I have seen XP and Vista machines that will start to have issues after a windows update. This the mixture of a windows update probably with software that did not like it. 
So the update might not hurt windows but your system as a unit.

System restore usually takes care of the issue until you can pinpoint which software/ windows update combination is the culprit.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi wayliff - 

Please always feel free to disagree.

I agree w/you - that issues can and do arise after Windows Updates come in - and as you mentioned - some existing 3rd party driver has a conflict w/ a new or updated MS module. Yes, the update does not hurt Windows - but can affect the system and make it then appear that WU is the culprit.

Thanks for the input - 

JC

.


----------



## Y117 (Sep 10, 2008)

jcgriff2 - wayliff

I shall keep taking WU updates. Already since last 2 days there have been about 27 of them. if the same problem arises in next few weeks. then would the OEM software bundle to blame ? (I have a Lenovo notebook).

i'll document any tinyest thing that i notice.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

Yeah... a lot of Windows Updates have flown in very recently.

I would definitely take a look at any start-up or service entries related to Lenovo. Check the Event Viewer to see if any are hanging during boot - or normal operations for that matter.

One system here is a few-week old HP dv7-1020 Vista SP1 x64 - and I had to get rid of most HP installed items including QuickPlay - the worst of all. It had more event log entries for app hangs and crashes than the others. It apparently is not SP1 compatible (maybe x64?) and they damn well knew this as I found the original set-up logs dated ~30 days prior to my purchase - and it failed back then.

Another Vista SP1 system here - x86 Fujitsu A6030 started having some issues and I began looking at the OEM drivers after going to Fujitsu site and seeing there were updates - but I didn't have them. What I found out is that several Fujitsu apps - including the one that continuously checks for Fujitsu driver updates - were all failing; hence no Fujitsu updates. The original install logs showed once again that they failed when the system was originally set up by the OEM or the retail outlet. I have disabled almost most all of the Fujitsu apps not.

I found that (some ?) OEMs are simply allowing XP era executables and drivers to run in a Vista environment, which is totally unacceptable - and will in many cases eventually lead to BSODs.

Please keep me updated if you don't mind.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jetfxr2 (Sep 15, 2008)

does running the vista repair cause you to lose data, pictures ect...?


----------



## Y117 (Sep 10, 2008)

jcgriff2

I surely will keep you posted on how things progress. But rest assured. I am not downloading a single app other than what I already have. (Yahoo Messenger/MS Office)

jetfxr2

If i am understanding your question correctly, I did not run Vista repair. I did a system re-install from a ghost partition that comes on the Lenovo Notebook. It makes the OS like Day 1 - out of the box. Yes, I did loose all data, all pics. It even adds on all the junk OEM bundled software, that i had previously un-installed.

Before you do anything please backup all your data and test it by accessing it on another working system.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Y117 - 

Good Luck and please do keep me posted. Thanks.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## SysInit (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Folks,
Hit the same problem as Y117. Solved it via the following method:
1. Perform a check disk via "Repair Your Computer" option. (Got this from http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial148.html) To do so:
-a. Press F8 during boot up at loading of Windows. Select the option "Repair Your Computer". (The same can be achieved by booting off Vista DVD, but I can't validate this.)
-b. Select the appropriate keyboard layout.
-c. Log into Vista as an administrator. (If you boot off the DVD, select "Repair your computer".)
-d. Select "Command Prompt". And then proceed to perform a check disk, as suggested by Wayliff, on the appropriate drive, e.g. "chkdsk /f /v c:".
-e. Repeat until there are no more errors.
-f. Click "Restart".
2. Boot into "Safe Mode", as suggested by Wayliff, to perform a System File check:
-a. Press F8 during boot up at loading of Windows. Select the option "Safe Mode".
-b. Log in as an administrator.
-c. Launch Command Prompt, via Start, All Programs, Accessories, Command Prompt.
-d. Run the command "sfc /scannow". We should expect the following message, that "Windows Resource Protection found corrupted files but was unable to fix some of them". The file to comb through should be c:\windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log.
-e. Search for the word "corrupted". You should see that one of the files that cannot be repaired is autochk.exe.
-f. BTW, at this point, we can check if the disk had been marked for scheduled check disk via command "chkntfs <drive>", e.g. "chkntfs c:" and we should see the phase "Chkdsk has been scheduled manually to run on next reboot on volume c:". (From http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/guide-to-using-check-disk-in-windows-vista/)
-g. Reboot into normal mode.
3. Replace autochk.exe from the Recovery Partition or DVD.
-a. Download from Microsoft.com and install Windows Automated Installation Kit (AIK). (a to d is from http://windowsitpro.com/article/art...e-so-that-i-can-view-or-edit-its-content.html)
-b. Install the WIM filesystem filter by accessing C:\Program Files\Windows AIK\Tools\x86 folder, right-click on wimfltr.inf, and then select "Install".
-c. Create the directory "c:\vistamount".
-d. Mount the Vista installation package via ""C:\Program Files\Windows AIK\Tools\x86\imagex" /mount d:\Sources\install.wim 1 c:\vistamount". This may defer, e.g. my source is actually "d:\sources\winre.wim".
-e. Change the ownership of "c:\windows\system32\autochk.exe" to yourself. Right-click on the file, select "Properties", "Security" and "Edit". Select yourself, check "Full control" permission and then click Ok twice. Right-click again on the file, select "Properties", "Security", "Advanced", "Owner" and "Edit". Select yourself and click Ok thrice. (e to g is from http://www.vistaheads.com/forums/mi...nce/46490-scan-disk-does-not-run-startup.html)
-f. Rename autochk.exe to something like autochk-corrupted.exe.
-g. Copy c:\vistamount\i386\autochk.exe to c:\windows\system32.
-h. Unmount the package via ""C:\Program Files\Windows AIK\Tools\x86\imagex" /unmount c:\vistamount".
-i. Remove the directory "c:\vistamount".
-j. Restore the permission and ownership of autochk.exe. (From http://www.vistax64.com/tutorials/159360-trustedinstaller-restore-owner.html) Right-click on the file, select "Properties", "Security" and "Edit". Select yourself, check only "Read & Execute" and "Read" permission and then click Ok twice. Right-click again on the file, select "Properties", "Security", "Advanced", "Owner", "Edit" and "Other users or groups". Enter "NT SERVICE\TrustedInstaller" as the object name to search and click Ok four times.

This should solve this problem.

Cheers. :smile:


----------

